# Thinking of Getting a New Violin - Advice?



## Jeanette Townsend

I know. All instruments sound different to different people, you can't judge by a brand, and this is probably a well-discussed topic.
However. I have a few in mind.
The Sky NY100 is beautiful, and the reviews tell of how rich and powerful the sound is, how it easily projects.
The Sky Guarantee Maestro Flamed supposedly has a wonderful sound, with an equally wonderful body.
The other one is a DZ Strad Stradivarius Hellier Copy with sophisticated, colorful and deep tones.
Both Sky violins are more affordable than others of the same quality, and while I can't find any demonstrations on YouTube, the reviews are impeccable. The only consistent complaint I saw with the 100 is that the varnish comes off easily.
The D Z Strad is more expensive, so it's more of a future option that I'd like to keep in mind. It stands out to me because it's a Strad copy, which I'm aware there is controversy over, but I really don't care. I'm mot paying a million dollars for an instrument. That's rather ridiculous to me, no matter how wonderful it sounds. 
I also really want a higher quality silent electric so I can actually practice in peace. 
Ideally, I'd like to get an acoustic as well as a silent electric, and rent out or sell my [good quality but not great] beginner violin. And this is off-topic, but how much should I rent it out for? We bought it five years ago for $200, including the case, rosin, and bow. Most music stores do something like $20 per month (CAD). I think that seems rather reasonable. There's nothing wrong with the violin, plus I'd be happy to tune it for them.
Opinions? Do you have experience with any of these acoustics? Which silent electrics do you recommend? 
Thanks in advance.


----------

